
How to Lego-fy your plots and 3D models - soofy
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/813449
======
griffinmahon
At first glance there seems to be pieces that could be simplified. E.g., in
this image
[http://community.wolfram.com//c/portal/getImageAttachment?fi...](http://community.wolfram.com//c/portal/getImageAttachment?filename=65983.png&userId=73716),
there are 2 1x1 bricks in multiple places (on the top level at the "nearest"
corner, for instance) that could be replaced with a 2x1 brick. I wonder what
part of the program results in this.

------
nacs
"Lego-fy"?

The author is basically talking about "voxels" [1] for which a ton of research
and tooling has been made already, not to mention the ever so popular
Minecraft game and its numerous clones.

Since this is HN, here's the obligatory JS library:
[http://voxeljs.com/](http://voxeljs.com/)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voxel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voxel)

~~~
dyarosla
This is not what the author is talking about. He's actually using lego-forms
to build up structures, as well as piecing together the lego buildup into step
by step instructions.

